# Why We Fight Now: In the Global War on Terror



## Ravage (Apr 28, 2009)

> Remembering the famed Director Frank Capras ground breaking World War II film series, entitled Why We Fight, this new program is an original and innovative documentary produced for the United States Army Special Forces by Frank Capra Jr. and Cape Fear Filmworks, in association with EUE Screen Gems Studios. It was directed by filmmaker Mark Benjamin.
> 
> One of the primary goals for the video project is to educate audiences about U.S. Army Special Forces roles in current and future fights. For over 50 years, U.S. Army Special Forces have conducted missions in support of the indirect approach, such as unconventional warfare and foreign internal defense. While Army Special Forces have also performed other core missions, such as direct action and special reconnaissance, it is clearly the force of choice to conduct unconventional warfare and foreign internal defense due to it mastery of those missions as indicated by its experience.
> 
> In this film, with conviction and clarity, Green Berets tell the audience in their own words, Why We Fight Now, in The Global War on Terror.



[YOUTUBE]OoyiPdEhJh4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bwcyC_4-Vkk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]7Am9NklE8Nc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ttxluHyQ7Ks[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]DtDWKlSlyr8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]hmq9h2je5Ns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ravage (Apr 28, 2009)

I've uploaded it on my YT account, hope its OK with the QPs over here.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 28, 2009)

There was a link that allowed you to download the entire movie.  Ravage, I assume you have it-can you PM it to me, or post it again.
Thx


----------



## FNULNU (Apr 28, 2009)

Awesome, thanks Rav :)


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great stuff, Rav.


----------



## tookback yesterday (Apr 29, 2009)

Cool videos.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 29, 2009)

If anyone wants some more video of why we fight, go to a site like Ogrish.com and watch a video of some al Qaeda fuck sawing off a guy's head (trust me it only takes one video) or pull up some archive footage of people falling out of the World Trade Center towers.  Those images are good enough to motivate me.

If we don't fight and resoundingly defeat our enemies- and I mean kinetically, not with words ("overseas contingency operations," wtf?)  then that's what you can expect to receive from them- your head sawn off while you're still alive and the video posted to YouTube, or the choice between burning alive and falling to your death during a terrorist attack.  Win or die.


----------

